# Got a bad case of loving Q!



## Bruceski44 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi all!
I’ve been using a COS with some modifications to turn out fairly good BBQ for many years. Also gas grill and deep fryer for alternatives. Just moved and am getting re-rigged with some new toys. Just got a KBQ and a Weber Genesis II S-435. I can’t wait to get back into my cookin groove after taking several months off prepping the house for sale and packing and moving. I’ve been lurking here for a while and getting Jeff’s emails, and thought now was a good time to engage. I appreciate the accumulated wisdom on this board and hope to contribute a little.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
Good to have you with us!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Congrats on the new house and cook toys! 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga


----------



## Bytor (Apr 20, 2021)

You do know that since you have posted here things are going to get worse with your bad case, aka BBQ addiction ???


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome - great place for tips and recipes


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Bruceski44 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bytor said:


> You do know that since you have posted here things are going to get worse with your bad case, aka BBQ addiction ???


I blame all the yummy photos. Not my fault.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome. Lot of acronyms I’ve never heard of haha. Is cos the cuisinart smoker? And what is the kbq?


----------



## Alsta (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome from NJ!


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome from Houston.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 21, 2021)

Doctor, doctor, give me the news!

Welcome from FL.


----------



## Bruceski44 (Apr 21, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Welcome. Lot of acronyms I’ve never heard of haha. Is cos the cuisinart smoker? And what is the kbq?


Sorry about that, I do not want to be that guy.
COS is cheap offset smoker. The kind you can buy at the big box home improvement store. You should have seen me getting it into the back seat of my 2-door Honda Civic (no hatchback) in 1998! It made a lot of tasty food and was still in good shape when my old neighbor took it from the curb at my old house.

KBQ is an innovative smoker which is supposed to generate heavenly smoke profiles. I'll let you know more once I cook on it this weekend.
https://kbq.us/product/kbq-c-60-pit/


----------



## Bruceski44 (Apr 21, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Doctor, doctor, give me the news!
> 
> Welcome from FL.


Simply irresistible!
Thanks


----------

